# Today's pictures of Emmy. Had a setback today



## Gini (Aug 27, 2008)

8-28

Like I said this is a rollercoaster ride. Emmy's eye is visible today and doesn't look bad at all. I can still see the ulcer but the eye looks clearer today. Boy, these little ones can sure scare you! She was looking at me out of both eyes today and it was like *"What's up Mom where's my breakfast! Who me scare you nope not at all!*

Gotta love these kids! I'm so thankful she has 2 vets that are on call to her 24/7. She has stolen their hearts. I guess it's going to be 3 steps forward and 1 backwards and not for the faint of heart. She has to wear the mask all the time and it's hard to take it off and not know what you are going to find. I'm trying not to panic but with Emmy it's hard.

8-27

Posting these pictures of Emmy showing the eye we are trying to save. I freaked out this am when I went to medicate her and then feed. When I took her mask off she couldn't open the eye. Doctor was out in about an hour to check. I was sure she had lost the eye. The swelling was in the upper lid and you couldn't see the eye unless you got the lid in a certain position. Dr checked and the eye was the same as yesterday so we were ok. More meds called in and tonight when I treated her, the lid had gone down substantially. Like I've said we are on a rollercoaster.

Also posting pictures of her fly mask that Paula and Mike donated for Emmy. It looks like one of her ears are out but the extra hole is for the forelock.

I think she looks pretty cool in the mask!

Emmy and her mask







Emmy and one of her Vets Dr Brooks.






Emmy's eye today


----------



## ErikaS. (Aug 27, 2008)

Poor little thing; she looks like a sweety. It's a shame all she and you have to go through, but I've got my fingers crossed for a happy ending.


----------



## Gini (Aug 28, 2008)

This little girl is so worth it. Someday she will make a wonderful horse for someone special. There is a wonderful home out there just waiting for Emmy.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 28, 2008)

Bless her heart!


----------



## Champ (Aug 29, 2008)

Emmy is a cute and very lucky to have someone like you caring for her


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 29, 2008)

Yea! Good update..still sending the good stuff as well. You're getting very attached my friend...


----------



## Gini (Aug 29, 2008)

SageNapala said:


> Yea! Good update..still sending the good stuff as well. You're getting very attached my friend...


I keep trying to detach myself saying she really needs a good home with loving kids that will dote on her. Debs it's hard to do with this loving little girl. Just seeing her look at you with those doe eyes and put her head in your neck. I'm a gonner!!



There is somewhere a special kid for this special girl and somehow they will meet. Of that I'm sure!

Today she is still doing better. I will put the dialator in her eyes when the clouds come in this afternoon. She will be out on grass (short) most of the day. My others are going to hate being in the dry lot all day.


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh Emmys so sweet









poor little thing though









. Im so happy to hear shes getting better though


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 1, 2008)

So glad to hear she's still going stong


----------

